# Irritable Bowel Syndrome ruins my life



## Amir1997 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello,
I am 15 and I have a chronic IBS. I am year 10 at school, slowly starting exams and this is really ruining my chances of getting high grades. I take Buscopan daily (1, 2 or 3 times depending on severity), also have to take peppermint oil capsules 3x a day.
Has anyone got any methods to minimize my IBS because during exams or tests or controlled assessment it is awful, and sometimes even during normal lessons, when this hits, I don't do anything, and I am sure my grades will go down eventually.
The main problems I have is my stomach growling really loud, either I get embarrassed or the pain / uncomfort is unbelievable. Like I said it affects my school work, and not only that it affects the exercise I do. 
Please help me.
Thanks

Edit: Just wanted to say, I have been to hospital, had a glucose intolerance test (including multiple blood tests, showing no inflammation) and the doctor said there is nothing they can do.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

If your tablets aren't working or have any undesirable side effects like mine did, go back to the doctors for s different medication. Could help







. And as for the exam worries, try not to become too anxious or stressed as that can make ibs symptoms worse. 
If you're worried about needing the toilet a lot during an exam, talk to your teacher about being in a room on your own with an exam moderator but explain your worries to them. Hope you feel better soon







.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

Amir1997 said:


> Edit: Just wanted to say, I have been to hospital, had a glucose intolerance test (including multiple blood tests, showing no inflammation) and the doctor said there is nothing they can do.


FUCK THE DOCTORS, move to canada, my doctors are commited to finding a solution out, been through several tests, going for an MRI in january, you should move here haha, seriously though, IBS is a term doctors use to describe something they don't know. Dont get too down on yourself bro, i suffer from one of the worst types of IBS (mentally), I went downhill at first, now im stablizing but I dislike humans and became a lil sadistic. dont let it control you, it can mess you up. im 16 btw, g.11, n im doing fine now, just my view on the world is different. I told LauLau before, don't you can't ever let this become so bad it effects your ability to perform. You need some stress relievers, such as sports, I play rugby which is perfect ahah. Meditation is good, experiment with things. Not drugs though, (recreational), the only time I say its ok to smoke weed is when you're mentally stable, or else it can really mess a person up (i've seen it).

try not giving a fuck about anyone else, and only care about you/your fam. it'll help, be much less stress/anxiety free.


----------



## sarah_mocha (Dec 17, 2012)

Ah, yep I'm exactly the same as you, 15 and doing many exams and GCSE's which will probably change what I end up doing for a living and affect my chances of getting a good job. I'm actually off sick from school right now because I was worried I'd have an accident in class, which is my main fear. I'm worried about how my school work is gonna take a hit from this and I'd love to see what solutions there are...

It's really destroying everything.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Don't let it ruin you. Don't let the worry of an accident stop you leaving the house, my gran said to take spare pants out with you etc, if it happens, leave the room, clean yourself up. And put the spares on. Try find triggers, when you find one, cut it out or find an alternative e.g. I can't have dairy now, i eat lacto free products.


----------

